
Show HN: My Piano Saves to Archive.org - flexlikely
https://archive.org/details/nws.piano/
======
qrv3w
This is so cool! Clever programming and nice piano playing!

Would you share how your iBook is setup, e.g. what is your liquidsoap
configuration? Are you directly capturing from ALSA?

~~~
flexlikely
I've got the liquidsoap script in the text of the archive.org item
description.

ALSA capture to file output + icecast output. The sources are dynamically
created based on input signal (which I control via the piano's power switch).

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks that's really helpful. Can you share your ALSA config also (.asoundrc)?
I'm having trouble configuring the loopback for recording the fluidsynth
output.

~~~
flexlikely
I didn't modify any ALSA configs. The ALSA input
[input.alsa(device="plughw:CARD=PRO,DEV=0",bufferize=true)] was based on
output from the "arecord -L" command. The audio interface is plug & play. Good
luck!

------
s3arch
I enjoyed the music.

------
db48x
Very cool.

~~~
flexlikely
Thanks!

